# Perfect Photo Suite in LR4



## getalife (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi there,
I have been a loyal user of Aperture until recently switching to LR4.
Yesterday when I finished editing a picture using Perfect Portrait plugin opened from LR4, I hit Apply. In Aperture, if I did so, the original file in the Aperture library would be updated automatically, but now in LR4, it doesn't. Is this a difference between Aperture and LR4 and something that I have to get along with? Or is there any other way to re-import adjustments in Perfect Portrait plugin back to LR4? I tried to save the image as a new .tif into the LR library. The image did show up in my LR library. I just can't believe how troublesome it is to get adjustments made in the plugins back to LR. So any solutions?
Cheers.


----------



## getalife (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay problem solved 
I set the Perfect Photo Suite as an external photo editor in preferences, and this causes the image to not be automatically reimported back to the appropriate library.
Instead I should add the Perfect Photo Suite as a Plug-in Extras under "File" in LR.
Hope this helps anyone who has the same problem as mine.


----------

